# Free software for conversion of Kindle to epub



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

I've got a Kobo e-reader, which is best suited to reading epub files. I want to access certain eBooks from Amazon, but many are only available (so for as I can tell) as Kindle editions, and the Kobo won't read them.

I've got a MacBook Pro with OS 10.9.5. I tried downloading free software called Calibre which is said to be useful for the second half of a Kindle-to-epub conversion. I tried the latest version of Calibre for Mac, which is supposed to work with OS 10.8 and later: no soap. I tried an earlier version, but again that didn't work. My computer would not "recognize" the dmg files, and I got the same message on the screen both times.

It's true that Amazon offers free software to read Kindles directly on my computer, but I'd really rather put the book file into the Kobo if possible.

What can I do? Thanks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a free online converter.

http://www.epubconverter.com/kindle-to-epub-converter/


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Nevada, I went to the site you gave the link for. Thanks.

I'm having trouble picking up a Kindle file I downloaded with the "Browse" function on the converter page. On my laptop, I copied the file onto my Desktop from my Amazon "Free Kindle Reader". But I'm having trouble getting it to convert to an epub. Problem: the icon for the file only shows up greyish when I locate it in the browse, and as such I can't select it.

Is it 'locked into' my Kindle reader some way?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It should be in wherever folder you download it to. But I've never used Kindle.


----------



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

Nevada said:


> It should be in wherever folder you download it to. But I've never used Kindle.


So on the Mac, using Amazon's free Kindle reader, I cannot tell where the computer stores it - there's no deliberate placement (on my part) into a folder. Tried a "Finder search" but that got me nothing.

I'd gone into the Kindle reader and highlighted the icon for the book, and copied that onto the desktop - _*but*_ while I _thought_ I'd copied the file, my action only actually copied the icon! :grump:

That's why, when I had browsed for the file, that icon on the desktop was greyish - because, in itself, it was not a Kindle file.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Joel_BC said:


> So on the Mac, using Amazon's free Kindle reader, I cannot tell where the computer stores it - there's no deliberate placement (on my part) into a folder. Tried a "Finder search" but that got me nothing.
> 
> I'd gone into the Kindle reader and highlighted the icon for the book, and copied that onto the desktop - _*but*_ while I _thought_ I'd copied the file, my action only actually copied the icon! :grump:
> 
> That's why, when I had browsed for the file, that icon on the desktop was greyish - because, in itself, it was not a Kindle file.


I don't know one end of a Mac from the other. Hopefully someone will come along who knows more about Mac's & Kindle than I know.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Joel_BC said:


> I've got a Kobo e-reader, which is best suited to reading epub files. I want to access certain eBooks from Amazon, but many are only available (so for as I can tell) as Kindle editions, and the Kobo won't read them.
> 
> I've got a MacBook Pro with OS 10.9.5. I tried downloading free software called Calibre which is said to be useful for the second half of a Kindle-to-epub conversion. I tried the latest version of Calibre for Mac, which is supposed to work with OS 10.8 and later: no soap. I tried an earlier version, but again that didn't work. My computer would not "recognize" the dmg files, and I got the same message on the screen both times.
> 
> ...


 I think kindle for pc or mac uses cloud for storage and you cannot convert from there. 

I have Calibre and move new books on my Kindle to Calibre, however a lot of them are protected (DRM) and you cannot convert those.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

po boy said:


> I think kindle for pc or mac uses cloud for storage and you cannot convert from there.
> 
> I have Calibre and move new books on my Kindle to Calibre, however a lot of them are protected (DRM) and you cannot convert those.


When you buy a Kindle book, you have the option to put it in the cloud or immediately download it. If you put it in the cloud (your account), you can download it to a kindle device or kindle app at any time. Or use a regular browser (no app needed) to read it online. You only need an app or device IF you want to download it to use offline.

The power of Calibre is how easy it is to modify. It can't convert kindle books out of the box, and there is no OFFICIAL modification on their website to make it do so. Doing so would open them to perpetual lawsuit from Amazon and no doubt bankrupt the owners almost immediately. However there is an UNofficial modification written by somebody unaffiliated with Calibre, that once applied, lets it convert kindle books. Read the fine print, google, and you will eventually find your way if that is what you want to do. 

Remember the whole idea of DRM is to prevent you doing exactly this. Though if you think even briefly about it, if you are looking to beat the system and steal a digital book, you can download nearly any book/movie unprotected from various nefarious sites on the web without paying a dime. The DRM really only affects those that legally buy a Kindle book and want to use it on a non DRM gadget or software app. The honest person is the one that is punished.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

po boy said:


> I think kindle for pc or mac uses cloud for storage and you cannot convert from there.
> 
> I have Calibre and move new books on my Kindle to Calibre, however a lot of them are protected (DRM) and you cannot convert those.


Sure you can. There are a lot of plugins to allow you to do that for calibre.
I download my kindle books, import them to Calibre, convert to epub and mobi, and export them to my backup drives.

I do this because Amazon in the past has actually removed purchased books from users libraries.

here is just one of many articles you can read:
http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/06/25/how-add-kindle-drm-removal-plugin-calibre/


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

TraderBob said:


> Sure you can. There are a lot of plugins to allow you to do that for calibre.
> I download my kindle books, import them to Calibre, convert to epub and mobi, and export them to my backup drives.
> 
> *I do this because Amazon in the past has actually removed purchased books from users libraries.
> ...


That's why I use Calibre and I am aware there are plugins out there..
Also, I like the Calibre features.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> When you buy a Kindle book, you have the option to put it in the cloud or immediately download it. If you put it in the cloud (your account), you can download it to a kindle device or kindle app at any time. Or use a regular browser (no app needed) to read it online. You only need an app or device IF you want to download it to use offline.
> 
> The power of Calibre is how easy it is to modify. It can't convert kindle books out of the box, and there is no OFFICIAL modification on their website to make it do so. Doing so would open them to perpetual lawsuit from Amazon and no doubt bankrupt the owners almost immediately. However there is an UNofficial modification written by somebody unaffiliated with Calibre, that once applied, lets it convert kindle books. Read the fine print, google, and you will eventually find your way if that is what you want to do.
> 
> Remember the whole idea of DRM is to prevent you doing exactly this. Though if you think even briefly about it, if you are looking to beat the system and steal a digital book, you can download nearly any book/movie unprotected from various nefarious sites on the web without paying a dime. The DRM really only affects those that legally buy a Kindle book and want to use it on a non DRM gadget or software app. The honest person is the one that is punished.


I use Calibre to keep my books organized and have loaned 2 books in 6 years *through Amazon.*


----------

